# Anchor Sight..WOW..Can't Say Enough About It!



## SoutherntierBowhuntr

I’ve been shooting a bow for over 30 years and in that time I have become aware that many things factor into accurately placing an arrow in the “10 ring”. Form, a tuned bow setup and a controlled release are only a few of the important elements for accurate shooting. But, when someone told me that I could use a sighting aid that would correct half of the mistakes that I was making and immediately shrink my groups, I was skeptical to say the least...But, the Anchor Sight convinced me. I had been struggling with consistency until I put the Anchor Sight on my bow and the result was remarkable. It tightened my groups instantly. Now, I’m not saying that this product will solve all your problems, but, it helped make it easy for me to correct anchor inconsistencies and grip torque. The Anchor Sight will actually aid in eliminating incorrect head positioning by giving you a visual reference that instantly tells you whether or not your anchor is perfect. When your head is not in the exact same alignment in both the horizontal plane (head turned slightly left or right) and the vertical plane ( head tilted slightly up or down) you end up with varying anchor positions and inconsistent arrow groups. The anchor Sight gives you a visual reference that you can immediately see and correct your anchor/ head alignment. Not only does it correct poor anchoring, but, it will show any subtle changes in your grip. Grip the bow differently and the Anchor Sight will reveal the change in grip and at the same time, let you know which way you are torqueing the bow and at a glance, will show you when you’ve corrected it. Eliminating bow grip/hand torque, combined with consistent anchor, play a major part in consistent arrow groups.
Aside from the obvious anchor/grip torque benefits, the fact that you no longer have to look through a tiny peep hole to align your sight and your string, gives you improved visibility and by that I mean that you now see the entire sight area with both eyes as well as not having the string directly in your line of sight. Anyone who has hunted at dawn or dusk knows how difficult it is to see your target through a peep sight, even with a lighted sight pin. With the anchor sight, you get extended shooting time in those low light situations. To make it even better, the background inside of the Anchor Sight has a glow in the dark surface that , when a tiny Key Chain Blue Laser light is directed into the Anchor Sight tube for 3 seconds, the background inside of the Anchor Sight becomes brightly lit, making it visible for those last critical minutes of legal shooting light.
I don’t work for Archery Innovations and don’t get any compensation from them, other than the satisfaction of using this product to correct problems that have bothered me for years. Thanks for a great product . I Can’t Say Enough About It.!!!!!


----------



## OverMyHead

*Yeah, what he ^^ said!*

Best thing ever. It fixes some form problems, especially shooting at severe down angles from treestands. I haven't missed a deer since putting one on my bow. I'm so happy with it, I just ordered a second one a few days ago IN CASE I got a second bow! I will never use a peep again. I'm more accurate with the AS, it is reliable (doesn't twist around or anything), the string doesn't interfere with your view, and no rubber tubing either. Less weight on the string, no need for a kisser button either...you can't go wrong. I have to wonder why this product hasn't caught on more.


----------



## Tcounty

I like mine no doubt. It was worth the wait when they were backordered.


----------



## DaddyPaul

I love both of mine!


----------



## ciscokid

My only question is this....

I don't get why the thing is mounted low. Wouldn't that take your focus/concentration off of what your aiming at?


----------



## Masheen76

ciscokid said:


> My only question is this....
> 
> I don't get why the thing is mounted low. Wouldn't that take your focus/concentration off of what your aiming at?


The mounting bracket is set up with mounting holes so you can put it high or low, before the riser or after.

It is a peripheral aid, much like the way a sight level is used. You do not concentrate on your sight level or the sight pin for that matter. Simple glances or peripheral references are all that's needed to keep you at the proper anchor.

I have been using the Anchor sight for 3 years now and it is the best piece of equipment mounted on my bow.


----------



## ciscokid

How does it work with movable sights?


----------



## Tcounty

Mine is on a single pin movable site. You just mount it below the site at the longest yardage setting and you are good to go. One thing you have to make sure of though is the backside of your sit (where it mounts to your riser) needs to be flat. All of the nuts and bolts need to be flush with the frame of the site. I hope that makes sense. I'm using a tru-glo range rover, and it works fine.In other words you need to be able to lay your site flat down on a table. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## ciscokid

I assume you mean that it has to be mounted flush or parallel to the sight mounting bracket. I use an ABC Pivotal 2000. One pin for 0-50 yards.


----------



## KOZMAN4907

*I have one ant it is the best thing since cams on a bow.*

I love bow hunting again, that is after I got rid of my peep site for this Anchor site. Do a search on the bowhunthing forum.
Koz


----------



## truper

*Anchor sight*

Just curious, but what is the difference in the Anchor sight and a No-Peep?


----------



## Masheen76

truper said:


> Just curious, but what is the difference in the Anchor sight and a No-Peep?


Micro adjustability on the Anchor sight is HUGE. The time it takes a relative newbie to set these up respectively is the major difference. It is the reason most tried the timberline version and will not try this one, because they had such a hard time setting the Timberline no-peep up the first time.

There are many other differences as well, you can do a search and find the pros and cons of these.


----------



## Don Schultz

truper said:


> Just curious, but what is the difference in the Anchor sight and a No-Peep?


I've been shooting No Peep for a very long time (8-10 years). The Anchor Site (AS) works on the same principle. The AS has micro adjustability but IMO so do later versions of the No Peep. 

Either device is a good addition to any bow because even if you keep a conventional peep in the string, a No Peep or AS will indicate when you hand torque the bow. This is a critical problem today with so many arrow rests set far behind the pivot point where the archer's hand meets the bow. Examples are the Whisker Biskit, and most all the drop aways. Add a sight extension, and now hand torque errors are DOUBLED :mg:


----------



## Masheen76

I have owned both the Timberline no-peep and the Anchor sight. There is no true "micro" adjustment feature for the Timberline no-peep.

It is true that they accomplish the same results but they are different in many ways when it come to functionality. The Anchor sight is far and away the better product.

I am not a sponsored shooter of the Anchor Sight. I just appreciate and enjoy the benefits this product affords me and I think it would be a great aid for many on this site.


----------



## Fish Finatic

so where are the anchor sights available at??


----------



## ciscokid

Fish Finatic said:


> so where are the anchor sights available at??


http://www.archeryinnovations.com/


Be prepared to wait at least 3 weeks. It will be worth it.


----------



## Omega

I use the No-Peep and like it. The older your eyes get, the more necessary some option to a peep site becomes. Everything posted by trebortreb is true.

Setting up a No-Peep wasn't hard, just tedious. But once you understand how it works, it's pretty easy to do.

I'll check out the Anchor Sight to compare; one thing for sure, the concept is sound.

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Don Schultz

*No Peep fan*

I think calling the No Peep setup tedious is a good description. Mine have proven very stable. Also, once close, I find it easy to use the "micro-adjust" to finish the alignment.

Improvements I'd like for No Peep? EZ. More light gathering "power" in the optics. My No Peeps quit to long before my sights.

The pics I've seen of the Anchor Sight look good. Have eyeball one sometime.


----------



## ciscokid

Mine shipped yesterday!


----------



## MWueb10

how much do these usually run for? and can you find them at most archery shops or is it something you have to order online?


----------



## Masheen76

MWueb10 said:


> how much do these usually run for? and can you find them at most archery shops or is it something you have to order online?


Not exactly sure on the price( maybe 60-70 dollars but don't quote me). They are more expensive than the Timberline no-peep version, but there is truly no substitute for the Anchor sight in my opinion, and I have a lot of experience with both.

They probably wont be in any shops and you will have to order online at this point.


----------



## BowmanPa

*Anchor Sight??*

*I do not understand how it works!? I used Pep sights before and took them off because I had a hard time looking threw them to see my Pin since I use a Pendulum Sight. I would love to make my Shots tighter. I do use a Kisser button and anything that would help me I would try. I just want to understand how the Anchor Sight works. Is there any type of Video Demo out there for it? Bottom Line is I need help with tightening my Shots up.

Thanks,
BowmanPa*:elch:


----------



## broke

Does it work just like the no peep? In the website instructions it shows a drawing of the dot in the red at 20 yds, then for 40 you put the dot over the circle?? I have a no peep on one bow and want to try this on my new bow, but seems a weird explaination to me. Hope that question makes sense, I guess what I am asking is, once you set it up, you just sight in with your normal pins like the no peep right? Then put the dot IN the circle, pin on the target and let it fly?


----------



## broke

Also I am setting up a Drenalin with SPott hogg 7DP sights so the anchor would have to be above the pins, will that work?? Thanks for any help


----------



## shooter31

The anchor sight can be mounted above or below the sight. I really think the anchor sight is a great tool for sighting. 

Question for anchor sight users. While it is very good, it is still possible to torque the bow and not have it tell you. If you torque the bow just a bit, and then move your head to compensate (to keep anchor sight centered) you can end up with with a good sight picture even with it torqued. A third reference is needed to prevent (recognize) this. I look at where the string lines up relative to my pins when I'm at a good anchor. For me the string is just to the right of the pins. If the string is there and the anchor sight centered it is an extremely accurate aiming system.


----------



## CWG

I mounted mine as you can see very close to the site

The biggest trick I finally figured out was getting the anchor site to align and keep the sight AWAY from the string. I learned good form from the AS and kept getting the string in line with the site, the rest, the arrow etc.
Gave up on the AS went back to peep, lost 8fps and started torqueing the bow again.
Worked up the form using the riser as a reference point along with the nose ear etc. But, kept the site to the right (LH shooter)NOW I have an unobstructed view of the site! This is only about twice as good as it was for me two months ago and I'm so glad I didn't sell it.
photo is blurry, but you get the idea-If I could hold the camera still, you'd see the string line up with the hole in the biscuit/riser etc, but the site is well over, its a beautiful thing, man.


----------



## CWG

theres a magnifying lens on the back of this. it focuses more or less about 2 feet away, inside is an opaque (glow in the dark too-) piece of plastic or paper that has a dot, and a cross hair. the circle is painted on the lens. As you wiggle it around you magnify the flat "target" inside. When that is all lined up the tube is straight and its a nice bright large glowing photo (often glowing well before or after legal shooting times- BE ware!) Assuming you have moved this tube around to FIT YOUR FORM, the next time you draw the bow, this AS will confirm-RIGHT OR WRONG you have the exact same form. Its important to keep drawing when you are not tired to your best form. Move the AS as needed. At some point- usually half an hour the first time, 3 minutes tops the 3rd time- (last time I mounted it, I was shooting in two minutes) your form and the now aligned anchor site will agree, you feel good in your form, you peek over to see its all zeroed in looking.
If something changes, the AS will change. I had it adjusted and screwed with the tiller- all felt good but it had changed the anchor site!! If your cheap string stretches, the anchor site shows this as its not perfectly aligned anymore. Trust the AS if its off, something moved.
As an owner of a no-peep and anchor site, the AS is better. Its about 45.00 I think is what I bought one for, got it with a blem from them direct, I have no idea where the blem is, had it for a year now.
You can mount it anywhere. high low front back etc. After I found where I liked it, I hacksawed, filed sanded and painted it so the bracket wasn't so big, personal for me- not needed, but I can feel that 21 grams of extra weight removed...maybe, no, no..its gone, I know it is.
If the anchor site is off, your form is, or the bow has moved- period.
I like to keep the AS as close to the sites as possible, outside the string. No moving the eye to check, its all there, the pins, the anchorsite, the bubble, all without me taking the eye from the target- the pin is a slight blurr, the AS is a slight blurr, I now hit exactly what I aim at, that is refreshing after a summer long of target panic self doubt and groups that never ever repeated from day to day


----------



## ciscokid

I have been using mine for 20 days now. Of course it has made me shoot 10 times better. My biggest issue was the way i was holding the bow. It forces you to correct what you are doing wrong. I am glad i tried it out.

I shoot an ABC pivotal sight and it works for all targets from 0-60yds!

Super fast shipping.. even when they told me it was backordered i got it in 3 days. 

Thanks again. :wink:


----------



## gjs4

i would like to see a pic of one on a bow......and wouldnt your string anchor have a high probability of being inconsistent?


----------



## darkstar

gjs4

It forces you to be consistent, if its not lined up your not in perfect form, easy. I used to shoot a no-peep on my old bow. during practice i had no problems but shooting at deer was a different story. I felt like i was concentrating too much on the no-peep and not enough on the sights. To me it was too distracting, ive gone to a peep sight so i gues i'll see if theres a difference.


----------



## Don Schultz

*What Darkstar said*

The No Peep and the Anchor Sight both take getting used to. I've not used the Anchor Sight, but have used the No Peep for years. I put them on ALL my bows, thus it is always part of my shot. BTW, that includes my 3D/Spot competition bow. Even though I use a string peep on that bow, I still have a No Peep set up on it. 

I can put 3/3 broadhead arrows in the 8 ring of a McKenzie medium target at 70 yards with a No Peep. Anybody can with a well tuned bow and practice.

It is definitely easier to just shoot a string peep, until you want to take that shot in low but legal light down in a ravine, and you can see the target just fine, until you try to sight on it, and it disappears.


----------



## tmolina

*question?*

What happens if you line up the Anchor sight to be centered while torquing the bow? Will you always have to hold the bow torqued? Or is it impossible to setup that way just by its design and how it mounts to the bow?


----------



## Patriot777

*Me too! Me too!*

The following is a copy of an email that I sent to Lynn after my first Anchor Sight. I bought the new aluminum model and absolutely love it. 
Lynn -
WOW! Now, keep in mind, I still have a little bit of "tweaking" to do, and I've only shot in my garage (it's crappy weather out here in Colorado), but again, WOW! I'm sold. I took your advice, and shot without the AS attached and found my sweet spot for my anchor. Then I attached the AS and drew and let down, adjusted, then drew and let down, and adjusted, then did it some more til it was there. By then I was pooped and didn't make any more adjustments for fear that I'd adjust to match poor form, etc. from being tired.
The next night, I got home from work and went to the garage again. I began shooting (the Anchor Sight was still "there" for my sweet spot). I shot long enough to get to the point where in my peripheral vision, I could see that the AS was lined up. I stopped "looking" and just kind of knew. As I started to get tired, I noticed that the AS wasn't lining up properly any more. Why? Because I was tired and torquing the bow or putting my hand further into the bow or squeezing the crap out of the grip. HOWEVER, I knew that earlier, it was dead on, so I adjusted ME. I put my hand where it belonged. I loosened my grip, and I relaxed my bow hand. Dead nuts on. The Anchor Sight is awesome. I can't wait to go outside and shoot at longer yardages! 

Only one problem. Now I need to order another one for my other bow because I am NOT taking it off now that it's dialed in!

Jason

The Anchor Sight is awesome. I had the worst time with bow torque and finding a spot on my grip that I was consistent with. Between some of the posts on AT (Bow Hand Torque Explained) and this Anchor Sight, I'm absolutely amazed. Try one, and give it an honest try. If you don't like it, there's always the money back guarantee or you can sell it in the classifieds in no time flat. (I looked for one on here forever, and none ever popped up that I could get on fast enough...)


----------



## RicoinNY

*Anchor Sight Question*

I would like to know if the anchor sight would help a right handed shooter who is left eye dominent? I have to close off my left eye to see through my peep sight. I would like to shoot with both eyes open.


----------



## ripstop

I use an Anchor sight. I had a problem with torquing the bow. Ordered the new aluminum housing sight. It was not hard to line up at all. Only used the micro adjustment on the windage adjustment. It is all it is cracked up to be. I got it to get rid of the peep sight.

Mine is mounted above the sight on the back of the riser. I felt it left an unobstructive view of the sight. My routine is to glance at the sight then see it in your peripheral vision. 

CWG, 
Good idea on trimming all that extra material off of the bracket, I am going to do that to mine.

RicoinNY,

That was the main reason I wanted the anchor sight. I am left eye dominant and shoot right handed. I shoot too eractic with both eyes open, so I just close my left eye. Still not having to look through a peep it worth every penny.


----------



## Don Schultz

*Gary, Thank you for your service.*

*I had a problem with torquing the bow.*  Don't ya just hate that? *It was not hard to line up at all. Only used the micro adjustment on the windage adjustment.* I use the No Peep. It is apparent to me this product has a big advantage in setup ease and time over No Peep. *I got it to get rid of the peep sight.*:59: *....not having to look through a peep it worth every penny.* :RockOn:


----------



## csutton7

1st post and I'm new to archery kind of--have had bows and shot them, but never went hunting with them, but i've got a new bow coming as do 2 of my brothers, so it looks like this will change---

anyway help me out here--I'm thinking this is how you go about this, but no one has blatantly said so, so I'm going to ask the dumb question----so basically you line this thing up and then set your selected yardage pin on the target and let fly or is there something I'm missing here---I can understand that you want to keep it centered, but no one mentions aiming after checking to see if the AS is in perfect position---

I've been looking at the Hindsight, but I'm not getting the fuzzy feeling about it and I've also been looking at the peep eliminator--but if you get the new version it seems that it may be hanging to far in front and maybe become a hinderance and the original version may be to short----not sure really, but that's my take----

I don't want to use a peep, so that's why I'm asking----any info would be appreciated......thanks and bash on.....chris


----------



## simi06

I too just started in the archery game. I am using the Hindsight. I was told beings I had no real experience with a peep this would be an easier sight system to pick up on. I agree. If you put the pin in the middle of the 4 crosshairs you are good to go. It has a build in torque eliminator. As long as you see the glow ring in full around the rear site you have no torque. It sounds like alot of eye movement with aquiring target, placing it in the middle of crosshairs the scanning glow ring for proper alignment. But after a very short time you do all this simultaniously. It is incredibly simple to use with both eyes open. You just need a good anchor spot. I have not seen the no peep or the Anchor sight but as far as the Hindsight goes I beleive it is a great sighting system. Lack of fuzzy feeling or not give it a try. Go to Hindsights web page and watch the Eclipse video and the sighting in video.


----------



## carlosii

I guess I'm not doing something right. I put an Anchor Sight on my bow but have not had any improvement, in fact I think I'm shooting worse. I called Anchor and confirmed that I was doing the setup correctly. I still don't understand how the sight helps in eliminating torque. I get two high right, two low left and one in the "X".

Today I put my peep back in and I'm getting decent groups again.


----------



## Flintlock1776

I don't think it will work with my Summit Hot Dot sight (which works great).

Sounds like a nice doodad for pins shooters


----------



## HCON3

Just got the AS yesterday and set up on SBAT after first two arrows took peep off and will never need it again. Shot it from 10 to 40 and with Pendulum and tightend up groups so close had to start shooting one arrow per dot. Set up on Hot Dot bow sight from Summit and works just like advertised. Now I will have to order another one for my back up bow. Thanks Archery Innovations for a great way to get rid of that peep. If anyone is on fence about trying this product they will help with any issues you have. Tried Hind Sight but couldn't use with pendulum With the AS you can use any pendulum or combination of ground pins you want.


----------



## Don Schultz

HCON3 said:


> .....after first two arrows took peep off and will never need it again......


I appreciate your enthusiasm for the technology, but most will find they need many many arrows before the device becomes part of their shot when under pressure. IE, a deer coming in fast.

Also, there is a slight left/right offset that comes from peeking on one side of the string. This becomes noticeable at either long ranges when you set up the azimuth at close range, or at close range when you set up long. I prefer long range sight in, and accepting having my groups center up about 1/2" right at close range. Really didn't notice the offset for years, untill I really learned to tune a bow well.


----------



## C++

*Peep w/ the Sight + Other Questions:*

- Can I still use my peep w/ the Anchor Sight?
- And is there a perferred way of mounting it, either high or low?
- Is the Aluminum verse the Standard ABS one better?
I like using a peep it will be hard to give up.
I'm using a small 1-5/8 diameter 3 pin Toxonics S-38 round diameter sight.
I see the Anchor Sight for me as more of a form checker.


----------



## double h

if you shoot with both eyes open, you might be able to make it work but i don't think so. i don't think it would matter how you mount it because IMO it isn't an aiming device but an excellent form checker (as you said). as you aim, you glance at it to verify a consistent anchor. You will not believe the torque it shows.


----------



## C++

*String Splitter Peep and AS?*



double h said:


> if you shoot with both eyes open, you might be able to make it work but i don't think so. i don't think it would matter how you mount it because IMO it isn't an aiming device but an excellent form checker (as you said). as you aim, you glance at it to verify a consistent anchor. You will not believe the torque it shows.


I've done some research. I believe this combo will work:

See the bottom of this web page:
http://www.stringsplitter.net


----------



## HDecker

Right-handed shooters; do you peek to the right of the string with your right eye and close your left...or do most people look at the AS with both eyes?


----------



## Rack_Tracker

I bought my anchor sight last season after trying many different peep sights over the last 25 years and I can say I'll never have a peep in my string again.
I absolutely love my anchor sight and have absolute confidence in it.
IMO this is truly a great product. Hat's off to archery innovations.


----------



## TDBone

So, I bought my first bow 5 days ago.

Here it is:

Bow: Hoyt Vectrix
Rest: QAD Ultra Rest Pro Series
Release: Scott Archery Mongoose Release
Sight: Apex - Atomic Multi-Pin (4) with Light
Peep: Tru Peep
Arrows: 6 Easton Carbon Storms – 400
Nocks: Easton Tracer Nocks
Stabilizer: Fuse Axium Stabilizer
Quiver: Hoyt QD Quiver
Target: Morrell Super Duper
Braided bow sling for my wrist that attaches to the grip of the bow

I am very interested in rigging my bow with the best technology out there to improve my aim. I just read this thread and am very interested in the Anchor Sight. I guess I just don't understand how it is used, where it is placed and what it would replace that is already on my bow. Could anyone post a picture of what it looks like on a bow? Would I have to get rid of my 'Tru Peep' or my Apex Sight?

Thanks


----------



## pdj

I just put an anchor sight on my PSE X-Force SS and it works wonderfully! Tried a peep because I thought that I wouldn't have enough room behind the riser with the anchor sight and a limbdriver rest but no problem-lost the peep! The anchor sight tells you so much more about your form,torque and really helps with consistency. The peep leaves too much to chance and once you trust the anchor sight you will be amazed at the accuracy you can attain.I really don't understand peoples reluctance to give it a serious try.


----------



## sms

*cisco kid*

Hi, I Buckwheat remmer me. 
I've been reading this site for a while now, when i saw cisco kids little guy,i just had to sign up so i could post. what happened to the good old days, Alfalfa, Buckwheat and all the gang. 
Anyway this is a great site and i may post some more now.
Steve


----------



## Tom-Wisconsin

To use the no-peep or the AS you need to first have a consistant anchor. Then you align the device so that it is dot in circle when you are at your anchor. Then when you are shooting it will tell you when you are not exactly at your anchor or if you are torquing the bow. I think some people can get discouraged because you may have to move your anchor a little because you are not looking through the string but along side it. So your anchor is moved a little left or right.


----------



## Hozer

I have one for sale in the classifieds.....


----------



## k-2

O.K. One question.. Has anyone tried them on an '08 BowTech Commander, With a Looney Tuner???

I am going with the Looney Tuner as soon as it gets here.. Will also go ahead and order the A.S. if it will be compatible. Very interesting.. Please let me know of someone who has.. I guess, even if it was not compatible with the strings being spred by the Looney Tuner, that I could re-sell it on the classifieds here. They seem to sell fast from my search over there.

K-2


----------



## Christopher67

Does anyone have any pics of the Anchor Sight mounted on a Mathews Z7?


----------



## perrys no peep

If your happy with Anchor sight...GREAT! Better yet try Perrys No peep www.perrysnopeep.com Try one for 10 days If your not super happy return for you $ back minus shipping and CC cost (total $20)....Never had one returned! Yes I hear mostly good feed back on Anchor sight !


----------



## bowfreak1970

I need one for my sons bow anyone have one for sale????

He shoots a Browning Micro Midas 3, 50#, 31.5 ATA, 6.5in Brace, with Easton Storm 500's at 28in
I'm offering $65 - 75 TMD for Alum or $40 - 50 for ABS


----------



## TomTheHun

so here is my two cents...i ordered an anchor sight based on reviews and youtube videos. After setting it up I had a very nice group at 20yards smashing arrows. Then came the period of over thinking and over doing and frustration...reposition the sight to various locations on the bow, etc...Today I got to the point of considering a hassle free return and my money back, however I felt defeated so being a sunny day i went bak out and starting from scratch . Now at 33 yards I am smashing arrows and becoming very consistent. This product does work and it does frustrate the hell out me because it shows the slightest imperfections in my form etc...so if you re like me, stick w it for a week practice and you will get it...or what the heck , your money back...


----------

